# remoty system: zugriff auf "isakmp" - was bedeutet das?



## KICK (29. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe, ich poste das Thema in die richtige Section. Wusste nicht, ob das nun unter "Betriebssystem" oder "Netzwerke" gehört".

Auf alle Fälle folgendes:

Ich habe mir meine 3 PC's (alle mit Win XP Pro)  zuhause über einen HUB vernetzt. Funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage...

Norton Internet Securety 2003 schreibt mir ständig die Meldung *"Ein Remote-System versucht, auf Isass.exe auf ihren Computer zuzugreifen"*

Details dazu:
Programm -> C:\Windows\system32\Isass.exe
Protokoll -> UDP (Eingehend)
Remote-Adresse -> 163.117.150.*** : isakmp (500)
Lokale Adresse -> Alle lokalen Netzwerkadapter : isakmp (500)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wer oder was da auf mein System zugreifen will, oder wofür das gut sein soll... Norton zeigt mir auf alle Fälle standartmäßig die Option "Zulassen" an.

Vielleicht könnte mir mal jemand erklären, ob es Sinn macht, das zuzulassen und/oder was da eigentlich auf mein System zugreifen will.

Bin für jedes Feedback dankbar!


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

*Remote-System versucht, auf Isass.exe*

hi,
keine guten News und du hast jede Menge
Leidensgenossen 
und weiter gehts 
Solche Emails habe ich auch bekommen.
Versuche es mit dem CWshredder


----------



## KICK (29. März 2004)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort, aber wo sollen da schlechte News für mich dabei sein? 

Link 1 (Leidensgenossen) hat mit meinem Problem überhaupt nichts zu tun, da ich weder eine e-Mail bekommen habe, mit einer Info, dass Isass.exe ein Trojaner wäre, noch irgendwelche e-Mails solcher Art öffnen würde. Daher brauche ich auch dieses "CWshredder" Tool nicht.

Link 2 (und weiter gehts), hatte da mit meiner eigentlichen Frage schon wesentlich mehr zu tun.

Resume ist also, das "Isass.exe", zumindest laut der Antwort in "Link 2", ein Schnüffelprogramm von Microsoft oder so ist und ich es ohne bedenken blockieren kann.

Mehr wollt ich eigentlich auch garnicht wissen 

Danke


----------

